# Κρουαζιέρα - Cruise > Kρουαζιερόπλοια - Cruise ships >  Disney Magic

## captainikos

Manoeuvering gia dipla sthn nea problhta St. Petersburg 12/07/2010

12072010301.jpg

12072010304.jpg

----------


## nostalgos

Από τα λίγα τόσο καινούργια μεγαθήρια, που έχει αρκετή πλώρη και διακριτή πρύμνη και δεν μοιάζει με πλωτό συγκρότημα πολυκατοικιών.

Στα βιντεάκια του YouTube (μόνο έτσι, δυστυχώς) φαίνεται να έχει και πολύ "αρχοντική" πλεύση στις άγριες τρικυμίες

----------


## SOLSTICE

Ένα πλοίο που θα μας "μαγέψει" το 2013 είναι αναμφισβήτητα το Disney Magic!!! Η εταιρεία είχε ανακοινώσει μία και μοναδική επίσκεψη στην Ελλάδα στις 21 και στις 23/6 σε Πειραιά και Μύκονο αντίστοιχα! 
Όμως η "κίνηση" αυτή είχε θερμή υποδοχή κι έτσι οι επισκέψεις διπλασιάστηκαν και θα το ξαναδούμε στις 19/7 στον Πειραιά και στις 21/7 στη Μύκονο!!!
Με το καλό!!!!!

----------


## mastrokostas

Την ερχόμενη Παρασκευή κατά τις 06:00 το πρωί περίπου ,θα είναι στον πιλότο ! Πάρτε κάμερες , τρίποδια προβολείς και βουρ να το αποθανατίσετε !   :Wink:

----------


## Giannis G.

και στις 23/6 στην Μύκονο  :Fat:

----------


## mastrokostas

> Την ερχόμενη Παρασκευή κατά τις 06:00 το πρωί περίπου ,θα είναι στον πιλότο ! Πάρτε κάμερες , τρίποδια προβολείς και βουρ να το αποθανατίσετε !


Επιβεβαιώνω  την ωρα αφιξης !  :Wink:

----------


## mastrokostas

Μεγάλη έμφαση για την επίσκεψη του βαποριού δινει ο ηλεκτρονικός τύπος   !

----------


## mastrokostas

IMG_3575.jpgIMG_3548.jpg

Ηταν ολοι εκει !Το πλοιο ειναι υπεροχο! πραγματικα μοναδικο !!!!!

----------


## mastrokostas

IMG_3560.jpg 
Και μια πρυμνια !!  :Wink:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Κληρούχα αυτό μάλιστα, όπως κ τα προηγούμενα της Disney,καινούργιο βαπόρι με στοιχεία από παλιά σουλούπια :Fat: .

----------


## mastrokostas

> Κληρούχα αυτό μάλιστα, όπως κ τα προηγούμενα της Disney,καινούργιο βαπόρι με στοιχεία από παλιά σουλούπια.


Ειναι πραγματι ξεχωριστο βαπορι ! Αμπασιο ,με ομορφα χρωματα ...... ισως την γεφυρα θα μπορουσαν να την κανουν καλυτερη !

----------


## pantelis2009

Καλημέρα σε όλους τους φίλους. Φίλε mastrokostas υπέροχες φωτο και σ' ευχαριστούμε. Μήπως ξέρει κανείς τι ώρα θα φύγει απο Πειραιά;;;;;
Μήπως και μπορέσω να το φωτογραφήσω απο Κυνόσουρα.

----------


## mastrokostas

> Καλημέρα σε όλους τους φίλους. Φίλε mastrokostas υπέροχες φωτο και σ' ευχαριστούμε. Μήπως ξέρει κανείς τι ώρα θα φύγει απο Πειραιά;;;;;
> Μήπως και μπορέσω να το φωτογραφήσω απο Κυνόσουρα.


Στις 19:00 Παντελη εχει δωσει αναχωριση !

----------


## mastrokostas

IMG_3539.jpgIMG_3589.jpg

Αυτό που μου έκανε ιδιαίτερη εντύπωση είναι το θερμό καλωσόρισμα του πλοίου από τον ΟΛΠ, αλλά και των επιβατών  από τον δήμο του Πειραιά !!Μικρά πραγματάκια ,λεπτομερές ίσως ,που κάνουν όμως την διαφορά !!! Μπράβο και πάλι μπράβο !
Ένα πανο καλωσόριζε το πλοίο στο νέο τερμιναλ ,πέρα από τις εκδηλώσεις που θα επακολουθήσουν αργότερα,,και κοπέλες έδιναν κλαδάκια ελιάς στους επιβάτες .

----------


## DeepBlue

Καλησπέρα.Μήπως ξέρουμε ώρα άφιξης στη Μύκονο την Κυριακή

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Τι να πει κανείς, πανέμορφο πραγματικά πλοίο, αλλά και ποιό της Magical Cruise δεν είναι ???

Κατασκευασμένο στην Ιταλία (Fincantieri Marghera, Venezia) το 1998. Φέρει ΙΜΟ 9126807, callsign C6PT7 και σημαία Bahamas. Tα τεχνικά του στοιχεία από το shipspotting :




> Gross tonnage: 83,338 tons
> Summer DWT: 8,452 tons
> Length: 294 m
> Beam: 32 m
> Draught: 8.1 m

----------


## Giannis G.

07:30 βλέπω σε ενα site, μάλλον θα πρεπει για να είσαι σίγουρος να δεις την ώρα UTC που θα δώσει το πλοίο αύριο μολις φύγει από Kusadasi, δυστηχώς εγώ οταν έρθω θα το βρω δεμένο και θα έχω λίγο χρόνο οποτε μάλλον δεν θα βγω από τον Τούρλο. Περιμένουμε τις φοβερές αεροφωτογραφίες σου!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Το πανέμορφο DISNEY MAGIC σήμερα στις 19.15 μ.μ όπως το είδε ο φακός μου απο την Κυνόσουρα, με φόντο ....τον Υμηττό.
Για όλους τους θαυμαστές του.

DISNEY MAGIC 02 21-06-2013.jpg

----------


## ιθακη

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 145975Συνημμένο Αρχείο 145974
> 
> Ηταν ολοι εκει !Το πλοιο ειναι υπεροχο! πραγματικα μοναδικο !!!!!


Ήταν όλοι εκεί, αλλά μάλλον δεν ήταν κανένας "δικός μας" να μας το δείξει από το κόκκινο....

Από το πράσινο το είδαμε.... από την Κυνοσούρα το είδαμε.... ας το δούμε και από το κόκκινο λοιπόν....

dm.jpg

Πάντέλο, για σένα

----------


## P@vlos

Και μια πριν βαλει προσω και μας αφήσει!!!! Μαγεία όπως το όνομα. Ίσως η πρώτη φορά που βλέπω τον κόκκινο φάρο να σκάει απο τον κόσμο!!!! Οι υπόλοιπες σύντομα!!!

_DSC4292.jpg

----------


## ιθακη

Πάυλο δεν είχες δεί τι έγινε με το QM2.... δεν μπορούσαμε να ανασάνουμε τότες

----------


## P@vlos

> Πάυλο δεν είχες δεί τι έγινε με το QM2.... δεν μπορούσαμε να ανασάνουμε τότες


Έλειπα και δεν τα ειχα καταφέρει αλλα τον Ιανουάριο μου ήρθε στο Ηράκλειο. Πάντως είναι ωραίο να μαζευόμαστε κόσμος! (Δείχνουμε και την δυναμή μας στους ψαράδες  :Razz: )

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχη φίλε Ιθάκη, σ' ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Το πανέμορφο DISNEY MAGIC σήμερα στις 19.15 μ.μ όπως το είδε ο φακός μου απο την Κυνόσουρα, με φόντο ....τον Υμηττό.
> Για όλους τους θαυμαστές του.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 146009


Παντελή καταπληκτική σύνθεση !!! Το πλοίο, το τοπίο, τα πάντα. Μέχρι και η Ψυττάλεια δείχνει σαν παραδεισένιο νησάκι διακοπών !!! Εύγε !!!

----------


## manolisfissas

Το DISNEY MAGIC τραβιγμένο από την Κυνόσουρα όταν εύγενε από τον Πειραιά. 


DISNEY MAGIC 21-06-2013 01.gif

----------


## DeepBlue

Καλημέρα από Μύκονο.Πρίν από περίπου μια ώρα...                                                              P1080998.jpgP1090002.jpgP1090005.jpg

----------


## DeepBlue

Πανέμορφο βαπόρι...P1090007.jpgP1090004.jpgP1090008.jpg

----------


## Giannis G.

Υπέροχες φωτογραφίες!

----------


## pantelis2009

> Πανέμορφο βαπόρι...P1090007.jpgP1090004.jpgP1090008.jpg


Όπως και οι φωτο σου. Ειδικά η πρώτη, είναι.................άπαιχτη.

----------


## Giannis G.

Ο Βάποραρος σήμερα στην Μύκονο
DSC02935.jpgDSC02880.jpgDSC02908.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Πανέμορφο βαπόρι...Συνημμένο Αρχείο 146061Συνημμένο Αρχείο 146062Συνημμένο Αρχείο 146063


 Tηρουμένων των αναλογιών σε σχέση με άλλες πλωτές πολυκατοικίες  της σήμερον,εξωτερικά είναι καλό κ αυτό διότι έχει χαρακτηριστικά από βαπόρια του παλιού καλού καιρού.

----------


## DeepBlue

Ας πούμε παλιό με νέο μαζί...Εδώ μαζί με την παρέα του.                                                       P1090050.jpg

----------


## proussos

> Ας πούμε παλιό με νέο μαζί...Εδώ μαζί με την παρέα του.


*Στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση , το ένα πιο παλιό απ'τ'άλλο...
SUPERFERY ΙΙ του 1974 , DISNEY MAGIC του 1998 , BLUE STAR ITHAKI του 2000.*

----------


## mastrokostas

IMG_3552.jpg


Και μια ομορφη πλωρη .Σπαθατη θα την λεγεμε !

----------


## Aquaman

Επιτέλους!Ενα συγχρονο υπερωκεανιο με παλαιας κοπης αισθητική, που δεν εχει συγγενειες με πολυκατοικιες του Περιστεριου.Οπως αναφερθηκε και πριν, η γεφυρα του μονο θα μπορουσε να ηταν καλυτερη.Συν τα τραγελαφικα σχεδια στις τσιμινιερες, που κοβουν ποντους απο την επιβλητικοτητα του.Και παλι ομως..ευχαριστη εκπληξη!!

----------


## Giannis G.

Το πανέμορφο κρουαζιερόπλοιο σε 6 μέρες (19/7)  θα ξανα επισκεφθεί τον Πειραιά και σε 8 μέρες(21/7) την Μύκονο
Εδώ στην Μύκονο στις 23/6/2013
DSC02884.jpg

----------


## ιθακη

Να σας εκμυστηρευτώ κάτι, μπορεί να κοντεύω τα 30αντα, αλλά ακόμα βλέπω καρτούν στην τηλεόραση σαν μικρό παιδί.... σήμερα αναγκάστηκα να βγώ πολύ πρωί για δουλειά, οπότε δεν μπόρεσα να δώ Micky Mouse στην τηλεόραση....

Είχα όμως την τύχη να δώ στο μεγάλο λιμάνι.....

Disney Magic, για όλους τους fun των κινουμένων σχεδίων λοιπόν....

IMG_0156.jpg IMG_0179.jpg IMG_0191.jpg IMG_0195.jpg

----------


## P@vlos

Φίλε Ιθάκη αν δεν κατάφερες στην αναχώρηση έχασες!

----------


## ιθακη

Φίλε Παύλο, ήμουν από τις 9 το πρωί στον Πειραιά.... την μπουρού του την έχω ξανά ακούσει...

----------


## P@vlos

Μπουρού δεν μας έριξε ενώ τους φωνάζαμε αλλά μας έκανε μια αριστερή και έφυγε απο κει που ήταν δεμένο. Μαγικό θέαμα!
_DSC4935.jpg _DSC4934.jpg

----------


## captainikos

Στις 18 και σήμερα 26 Αυγούστου, VILLEFRANCHE

----------


## kalypso

To Disney Magic στις 29/6 κατά την άφιξή του στον Πειραια
DSC_0404.jpgDSC_0414.jpg

----------


## Dimitris Mentakis

Την χρονια που μας πέρασε το καράβι δεξαμενίστικε και μεγάλωσε κατα 10 μετρά . Του πρόσθεσαν " πάπια " στο πίσω μέρος και κάναν μερικές αισθητικές αλλαγές στα πρυμια μπαλκόνια του

EJSOFILO.jpgP1130593.jpgP1130611.jpg 
εδώ είναι μια φωτο που δείχνει κάποιες αλλαγές που γίνανε ..
Collage.jpgP1130662.jpg 

Το βίντεο της άφιξης

----------


## kalypso

πολύ ωραιο το βίντεο Δημήτρη περιμένουμε και το βιντεο της αναχώρησης με τη μπουρου!

----------


## pantelis2009

Το DISNEY MAGIC στις 21-06-2013 έχοντας βγεί απο τον Πειραιά, πριν ακόμη γίνουν οι προσθήκες όπως μας είπε ο φίλος DIMITRIS MENTAKIS πιο πάνω, φωτογραφημένο απο την Κυνόσουρα. 

DISNEY MAGIC 07 21-06-2013.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Το εντυπωσιακοτατο  και πανεμορφο DISNEY MAGIC  στο λιμανι της Μυκονου 11-7-2014  ...και στην πρυμνη του ο Γκουφυ  ριχνει τις πινελιες του!!!

_DSCN6107 ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ.jpgDSCN6144LEANDROS.jpgDSCN6145LEANDROS_01.jpg

----------


## proussos

> _ Το εντυπωσιακοτατο  και πανεμορφο DISNEY MAGIC  στο λιμανι της Μυκονου 11-7-2014  ...και στην πρυμνη του ο Γκουφυ  ριχνει τις πινελιες του!!!
> 
> _DSCN6107 ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ.jpgDSCN6144LEANDROS.jpgDSCN6145LEANDROS_01.jpg



*Με μια πρώτη ματιά εντοπίζονται διαφορές στο πλοίο σε σχέση με την περυσινή του παρουσία στη Μύκονο...
Έχει δημιουργηθεί duck tail , έχει μπει νεροτσουλήθρα στο κατάστρωμα πάνω από τη γέφυρα , έχουν κλειστεί οι θυρίδες στην πλώρη πάνω από τις άγκυρες , έχει αλλάξει η διαμόρφωση στο τελείωμα του προτελευταίου καταστρώματος και δεν ξέρω αν κάποιος από εσάς εντοπίζει κάτι άλλο...
Πιο κάτω οι φωτογραφίες του 2013.*

r122.jpg r112.jpg

----------


## Nautilia News

*Το DISNEY MAGIC έσωσε επιβάτη που έπεσε στη θάλασσα από το Oasis of the Seas (Video)*

----------


## mastrokostas

Εχουν μια διαφορα ,αλλα και τα δυο ομορφα ειναι !!!

IMG_3490a.jpg

----------

